# Wildey 475 reliablity issues??



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

I was thinking about buying another big auto handgun, and was considering the Wildey. I used to own one of the first Desert Eagles made back in the eightys. I really liked the pistol and found it to be reliable and accurate {even with the combat sites}. I sold the pistol after getting married to free up some funds and regreted it later.
I been trying to dig up info on the Wildey and some of the little info that Ive found was that it was prone to breaking parts. If that is an issue the I will go back to the DE. Anyone here have any experience with these, know someone who has, or have a link from a magazine reveiw? Also, I just found this
http://www.gun-tests.com/issues/16_6/features/5168-1.html 
does anyone have the rest of that article? thanks, and hello, Mike


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

One of the Wildey descendants was busy on Gunbroker.com, early this fall, liquidating his father's private collection. There were some very nice, low serial numbered examples. I just looked and it seems as if they are all gone. There are about a half dozen auctions for them going on right now, for various models. Good luck looking. The biggest problem is finding ammo unless you find a 44 magnum.


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

*..*

If I do buy this gun I will reload the shells myself, but only to target since there seems to be a learning curve with the gas adjustment on this handgun......Mike


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

*..*

Anyone know a dealer that has one of these handguns in stock in the 475 cal? Thanks, Mike


----------



## WildeyGuns (Apr 5, 2016)

Before we bought Widey FA, we did our research on the Survivor and found that repair requests were quite low. We believe there may have been issues in the very early guns, but actual complaints and repairs were few in number. Wildey redesigned the hammer, the bolt,and the piston guide rod based on owner feedback and we have no evidence of issues in those guns that have the newer designed components. Older guns cn be upgraded with these parts, if so desired.

The important news is the Charlie Rhoades has recapitalized the company under USA Firearms Corp. and the Wildey line of handguns will be back in production in 2016.


----------

